# Angeln in hugharda



## Christoph94 (26. Februar 2017)

Hallo bin vom 13.4 bis 23.4 über ostern in hugharda hab vor eine bootstour zu machen und auch vom strand aus zu angeln wenn jemand tipps hatt kann sich gerne melden oder wenn auch jemand zu der zeit dort ist und lust hatt auf angeln kann sich gerne melden 
Gruß christoph


----------



## Krallblei (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in hugharda*

Hi. 

Vom Strand  aus in Hurghada?


Halt dich von Hotels fern!  

Bin ne Woche vorher unten. Weiter im Süden. 

Gruss


----------



## Christoph94 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in hugharda*

Ja nicht direkt am hotelstrand denke da bekommt man probleme 
Mein plan wär gewesen außerhalb von den hotelanlagen zu wandern morgends und abends


----------

